

Government body has put 1M+ email ids in public, who supported net nutrality - vishnuharidas
http://tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/wrote-in-support-of-net-neutrality-your-email-id-is-now-out-in-public-for-spammers-265062.html

======
Varkiil
related
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9444917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9444917)

